# See the Ghz of the processor



## johnbobbington (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi im abit of a noob but i recently purchased a processor bundle of which was overclocked.

In the system info it says 2.8 @ 2.8 although it is ment to be 4Ghz.

What application or where can i see what my processor is overclocked to in Ghz? or what its performing at?

Yours,

Johnathan Bobbington


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

CPU-z

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------

